# Mexican Politics



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

If you are a long term resident in Mexico, the local shenanigans should interest you. Ultimately they will affect you. 

There actually are a few ****** reporters doing admirable work, although most lean so far to the left that they need crutches to walk upright

Aguachile
A blog on the less illuminated sides of Mexican politics with a focus on political parties and actors.

Burro Hall
a giga chuckle about anything holy in Mexico,

The Mex Files
The "Real Mexico" from transvestite wrestlers to machete-wielding naked farmers.

http://geo-mexico.com/
This one is really not political unless you read through the lines. Great insights on Mexico,

and of course there is that titillating
Borderland Beat
Their politics are the more blood the merrier.


----------



## billder99 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks very much for the links, and for doing the research for me! I particularly like Aguachile for the links provided to other sources.


----------

